# Where to Buy Nuts at Wholesale Prices?



## Marko Tsourkan (May 28, 2013)

I am consuming a good amount of cashews, walnuts and almonds every day and it is getting pricey at $7.99+

Can you guys recommend a place I can buy larger quantities (don't have to be roasted) but at wholesale prices?

Thanks,

M


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 28, 2013)

Do you have a restaurant depot around you? If so I can give you one of my membership cards so you can get wholesale restaurant pricing.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 28, 2013)

I have one not too far away from me. What would a LB of cashews cost me in a restaurant depot? I will also look online.

M


----------



## sachem allison (May 28, 2013)

$7.99 isn't that bad for cashews actually we pay $9.99. I often use nuts.com because they have such a huge variety of different hard to find products. They are not the cheapest. try trader joes


----------



## bikehunter (May 28, 2013)

Marko, you get the prize for nuttiest off topic post of the year. ;-)


----------



## Dream Burls (May 28, 2013)

Places like Costco or BJs often sell nuts in extra large size containers that come out to be a good bargain, if you can eat them all before they go stale.


----------



## WildBoar (May 28, 2013)

x2 on Restaurant Depot. I get 5 lb bags of pistachios there for the price of 2 lbs in the grocery store.


----------



## mkmk (May 28, 2013)

I eat raw almonds all the time, and Costco's are very good, and cheap. I think they're actually better than those at my fancy grocery, for less than half price.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 28, 2013)

costco or sams.....I have about 12 pounds of different nuts...they have become addicting to me now


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 28, 2013)

Cool nuts (or beans shall we say) 

A good thing buying small quantities, is that once you plow through a container, you stop eating. Buying them in multiple pounds containers, might require more will power. 

M


----------



## Miles (May 29, 2013)

We get three lb bags of unroasted shelled almonds for about $12 at Costco. They're one of our few constants for snacks. Very good quality and the price is absolutely right.


----------



## tk59 (May 29, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Cool nuts (or beans shall we say)
> 
> A good thing buying small quantities, is that once you plow through a container, you stop eating. Buying them in multiple pounds containers, might require more will power.
> 
> M


Buy 'em with the shells on, lol. That always slows me down quite a bit.


----------

